# Dump to brine truck conversion



## Township1 (Apr 17, 2008)

We are currently working to start up a brine program, we are going to be building several trucks and a "homemade" brine production facility.

Thought I would give you all some photos to look at as we go thru the process. Here are some photos of the truck we are currently working on converting from a rotted out spare dump to a 1325 gallon anti-icing truck.

I will put up photos as we progress.

Any comments or suggestions, throw um at us.

Here is the Body we removed


----------



## Township1 (Apr 17, 2008)

Here is the truck


----------



## Township1 (Apr 17, 2008)

Here is the start of the sub-frame which will be used to support the flatbed, which will support the tank and equipment.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

What kind of sprayer setup are you going to put on there? Hyd, gas, etc? Just curious.


----------



## Township1 (Apr 17, 2008)

Todays Progress


----------



## Township1 (Apr 17, 2008)

Kubota 8540;1348044 said:


> What kind of sprayer setup are you going to put on there? Hyd, gas, etc? Just curious.


Going with gas mainly because the hydro system on the truck is obsolete, last time we needed parts for the valve body we needed to get them from a salvage yard. We will still use the plow as a backup, and the hydro's will still be plumbed to the rear, however we did not want to rely on the hydro system on this truck.


----------



## bharkness (Oct 8, 2008)

Maybe you should think about using something beside salt brine seeing that salt brine is only good to 17 degrees.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Depending on their budget, maybe that's all they can start with. Or maybe that's all they want to do.


----------



## Township1 (Apr 17, 2008)

bharkness;1350654 said:


> Maybe you should think about using something beside salt brine seeing that salt brine is only good to 17 degrees.


Our primary use will be Anti-icing. Brine is the most cost effective solution for us, as we will be utilizing around 7000 gallons per event just for 1 round of anti-icing. Brine is an effective solution in our area, and is extensively used by many municipalities. PennDOT put down around 300,000 gallons last year in our district alone and it was very effective.

While I could argue with your 17 degrees, a little. It is rare for us to see pavement temperatures below 17, in these cases we will use anti-skid as we have.

We do anticipate adding a protein to our brine at some point in the near future, in order to lower our Eutectic temperature.

Calcium Chloride and Magnesium Chloride where considered but ruled out. Calcium due to issues with attraction of moisture, and Magnesium due to cost.


----------



## Township1 (Apr 17, 2008)

We did not get to make any more progess this week on our truck due to this,










However the tanks for the trucks which were ordered on Wed. and Shipped from Ohio arrived in record time.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

SUBSCRIBED!!!!!!:redbounce

Also Brine melts/ activates at lower temps than 17 degrees.....THats why its SOO Beneficial!


----------



## Township1 (Apr 17, 2008)

Here are the tanks we will be using.


----------



## Township1 (Apr 17, 2008)

Got a little more work done on the bed today. Probably have about a day worth of work left to get it ready for paint, then we can get it on the bed and get to the good stuff. Won't get to work on it again until next week though.


----------



## pushinpaul (Nov 8, 2008)

Subscribed


----------



## ChlorideGuy (Nov 24, 2008)

looks good we have done the same thing from the ground up ... only with a little bigger tanks but all in all looks like a great start


----------



## Township1 (Apr 17, 2008)

Finally got back on this project. While the pic's will not look much different we managed to get almost all the welding on the bed done, and get the truck just about ready for paint.



















Tommorow we need to flip the bed over and do a little more welding, then prep and paint.

Oh, and here is some spray equip we salvaged from our golf course about a year ago, we will be seeing what we can use, and may even use one of the tanks to build a small skid unit in the future.


----------



## Township1 (Apr 17, 2008)

Here are a bunch more pic's of our progress. We have been spending a far amount of time on building our brinemaker, so the truck got put aside a little.

Getting ready to stand the Bed up to finish welding and paint the bottom









Bed hanging in air









Another one of her hanging









Bed standing on-it's side


----------



## Township1 (Apr 17, 2008)

Truck ready for paint









Bottom of bed epoxy primed









Frame rails & stuff epoxy primed









Primer sealer on truck


----------



## Township1 (Apr 17, 2008)

primer / sealer









More primer sealer









Finish coat









Masked up to paint frame


----------



## Township1 (Apr 17, 2008)

All painted up


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

It looks like it's turning out great!

I'm sure you are saving the township a bunch of money by rehabbing old equipment and building stuff yourself.

....


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Got more pictures of that crane truck? Looks cool.


----------



## Township1 (Apr 17, 2008)

theholycow;1369172 said:


> Got more pictures of that crane truck? Looks cool.


Holycow - here you go;

Lifting the Body for installation









Our "Rigging"









The "General"


----------



## Township1 (Apr 17, 2008)

The working end of the "General"










The "Generals" creature comforts










The Generals a 1975 M816 Military Wrecker. The boom will rotate 270 Degrees, 45000# winch on the Back, 20000# winch on the front. Boom is rated up to 26000# depending on how we have it set. The General tips the scales at 36000#'s

She is "10" wheel drive, but will get stuck, and the winch will pull 10" trees right out of the ground when shee is really stuck!!!

To make you cry, I bought her for $1000 thru a federal surplus program, fully operational. the purchase included full tool compartments, and equipment worth a couple grand.


----------



## Township1 (Apr 17, 2008)

Back on topic here is a couple of pictures of our progress;


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

The General is badass! I'm jealous.


----------



## pushinpaul (Nov 8, 2008)

Lookin good lookin good. Love The General. I've heard that federal surplus was free to local muni's. Not that 1000 is a bad deal lol.


----------



## Township1 (Apr 17, 2008)

We finally got this project just about wrapped up - Here are some pictures;

Our homemade brine maker









Filling the Truck


















Front of the truck


----------



## Township1 (Apr 17, 2008)

Side View









Filling









Testing Spray Bar


----------



## Township1 (Apr 17, 2008)

Spray Bar









Testing Spray Pattern









Spray Pattern









All sections on









Next we will be working on a pickup unit made out of an old golf course unit, and a large slide in using a salvaged hydraulic pump


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

im really confused..... i thought all townships just went out and bought the latest greatest truck for 200-300 grand with tax payer dollars?!?! 

Our township guys would look at you like your stupid or something. " you do work? ohhh we are way to good for that stuff, we have brand new 420E cats that still have the paint on the bucket because we pay other companies to do the work. We have Morbark chippers that still have the paint on the feed wheels because we pay other guys to do that work stuff" 





good job. hats off to you and your crew that knows how to make it happen and get it done on a thing called a BUDGET. The citizens would be proud if they knew what really goes into it all.


----------



## pushinpaul (Nov 8, 2008)

Looks great! What does the township have invested in the project $ wise? Just curious. Whatever it is, its a whole lot cheaper than buying something that wold have been built to spec. Thank you for sharing the progress of this project with us.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Very nice! 
congrats guys!
Also What do you guys plan on using this truck for in the summer?? 
I would of thought you guys would of just mounted the whole thing on a skid then used the truck as a Flatbed in the summer.... Either way Very nice and Im sure your taxpayers would be proud to know that you guys Designed it AND built this setup, Opposed to buying a 200k truck (Pretty much what "newhere" said)


----------



## Township1 (Apr 17, 2008)

newhere;1379714 said:


> im really confused..... i thought all townships just went out and bought the latest greatest truck for 200-300 grand with tax payer dollars?!?!
> 
> Our township guys would look at you like your stupid or something. " you do work? ohhh we are way to good for that stuff, we have brand new 420E cats that still have the paint on the bucket because we pay other companies to do the work. We have Morbark chippers that still have the paint on the feed wheels because we pay other guys to do that work stuff"
> 
> good job. hats off to you and your crew that knows how to make it happen and get it done on a thing called a BUDGET. The citizens would be proud if they knew what really goes into it all.


Newhere,

Thanks - we take some heat from neighboring townships for doing things a little different, but I have background in the "for profit" world, and like to run the department that way. I feel it is the most fiscally responsible thing to do.


----------



## Township1 (Apr 17, 2008)

pushinpaul;1379803 said:


> Looks great! What does the township have invested in the project $ wise? Just curious. Whatever it is, its a whole lot cheaper than buying something that wold have been built to spec. Thank you for sharing the progress of this project with us.


Paul,

Don't have an exact figure right now, but is a little over $5000 on the truck not including our labor costs. The tank, pump, and controls obviously being most of the money.

We quoted out the bed and it was just over $8000, and the slide in we quoted was just over $12000, so we are looking at a savings of around $15000 to the taxpayer.

Also, my staff tends to take an ownership when we do projects like this and there is at least 70 man hours of employees personal time invest in this. For example the finish paint and redoing the hydraulic lines where done on saturdays.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Township1;1380891 said:


> Newhere,
> 
> Thanks - we take some heat from neighboring townships for doing things a little different, but I have background in the "for profit" world, and like to run the department that way. I feel it is the most fiscally responsible thing to do.


You're a rare bird indeed.

Nice work! Thumbs Up


----------



## Township1 (Apr 17, 2008)

Plow man Foster;1380125 said:


> Very nice!
> congrats guys!
> Also What do you guys plan on using this truck for in the summer??
> I would of thought you guys would of just mounted the whole thing on a skid then used the truck as a Flatbed in the summer.... Either way Very nice and Im sure your taxpayers would be proud to know that you guys Designed it AND built this setup, Opposed to buying a 200k truck (Pretty much what "newhere" said)


Foster,

Thanks

Summer use for this truck will be as a flatbed when needed, example would be hauling inlet boxes and manholes. Truck was a spare for the last 2 years, and got little use, we expect more use out of it in its current configuration.

Did not go the skid route to save weight, the entire system can be removed from the truck with 14 bolts, 1 electrical connection, and 2 unions. The truck is dedicated for the winter, so the small amount of labor for 1 removal and 1 installation a year is worth it.


----------



## 3fan4nascar (May 8, 2012)

Brilliant work with your brine truck.
Could I please get a materials list with vendors?
We are looking into doing something very similar.
Any help you could offer is greatly appreciated.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Everything is fantastic. Obviously the truck for sure but that is one township I would actually be willing to work for based on what i'm reading here! NEWHERE summed up exactly how every town/govt department works in my eyes. Awesome job all around!...come run for office around here will ya!


----------



## ygim (Feb 16, 2010)

That is amazing what you did. Really impressed. Great job.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Township1;1380891 said:


> Newhere,
> 
> Thanks - we take some heat from neighboring townships for doing things a little different, but I have background in the "for profit" world, and like to run the department that way. I feel it is the most fiscally responsible thing to do.


Sounds like My County they build everything even there Dump beds My cousin works there they do alot in house Fab work
They have a General 10ton 6x6 with a monster Vplow


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

Outstanding job the truck went from being something you wouldn't take a second look at and now it is something I cannot stop staring at. If more people in gov't took to your way of thinking and action we as a country would be in a much better place. You could be my boss any day !


----------

